# Noma impeller



## Chevy86cam (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello, new member from Mass. Just bought a Noma 10hp 27inch model# 627104X8a, long story short the nut the holds the pulley on snapped off so it needs the impeller/shaft #761692-830 or 761692E701MA that is discontinued and cannot find one anywhere. I'm hoping someone has an idea or some advice? I'm sure other makes might work but the ones I find measure a little different, mostly the smaller shaft where the pulley mounts is a little shorter. Thanks for any help that anyone has to offer!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Is the impeller welded to the shaft? As in one piece like in the photo here? Wow. sad.
https://www.rcpw.com/briggs-stratton-parts/genuine/761692-853.html


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Some possibilities?

761692E701MA - WP IMPELLER MF 12 - 761692E701MA (Formerly MURRAY)

BSM-761692E701MA

761692E701MA Wp Impeller Mf 12

...

Welcome to SBF ccasion14:


----------



## Chevy86cam (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes dbert, that's exactly what it is. I did see those before Yanmar, I wasn't sure about smallenginepro.com, I heard they don't ship until they get it from the manufacturer and it doesn't say if it's in stock or not, and when you add to cart on the order tree site it says in small print that it's not available in the quantity I selected, I may consider the Canadian site as it clearly says its in stock it's just a good chunk of change for it, looks to be about $230. I appreciate it very much thank you!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chevy :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry for the bad luck..... next time you run into a stubborn one like that try using wax to get it. You use candle wax and heat that sucker up with a Mapp torch - hit it with the wax and if it's hot enough it might pull the wax into the threads and when it cools down some you can try to back it off. Works about 50% of the time. If that doesn't do it try soaking it down with penetrating oil leave it for a few hours and heat it up again, cool it down with the oil and try backing it off..... usaully can coax it out with enough heat cycles and determination. Only use 6 sided sockets on it though! ;P better luck from here on out!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

For that kinda price you may be better off looking for a used Murray/Noma complete blower. Take the impeller parts and sell the engine to get back some cash. I found the same part number on some dual stage Murray parts manuals in the 2000 ish year. Just look on local CL for similar looking Murray/Noma 2 stagers and ask seller if they have a model number.
OEM Parts


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Been thinking on this too... another option if we're talking this kind of coin might be to take it to a machinists shop and explore repairs. Could be possible to cut the old shaft out, drill the impeller and replace with a new shaft, properly shear-pinned to the impeller. Or perhaps similar by cutting the pulley side of the shaft short, make a new stub shaft with a sleeve welded to the pulley side and a shear bolt on the other, or maybe to a welded on flange that shear-bolted to the impeller. No more worries after that... hmm.

Something like this:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you post a pic.
Maybe you can grind it flat, drill a hole in the center, thread it and use a thick washer and a bolt to retain the pulley like on a Yamaha.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think a machine shop could likely weld on and machine to size what you need or like above drill and tap the shaft for a bolt to retain that pulley.

Just depends on what you have to work with :icon-wwp:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If you are interested, I may have a complete auger available in Ma. PM if interested.


----------



## Chevy86cam (Dec 7, 2015)

A bunch of good ideas, thank you very much!


----------

